# Olentangy North of 229



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay so im new to fishing and i only usually fish either delaware main lake or alum creek. But driving up 23 i noticed right at the waldo exit there is a nice area of water that appears to be the Olentangy River that i never really noticed being that close to 23.

What im wondering is if there is any good fishing in that area? And if its not the olentangy river please correct me, maybe its the waldo levee? 

Im not sure, and also if that is your "spot" just PM me and ill shut up about it lol dont want to broadcast any shore fishermans' spot.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

DelawareAngler said:


> Okay so im new to fishing and i only usually fish either delaware main lake or alum creek. But driving up 23 i noticed right at the waldo exit there is a nice area of water that appears to be the Olentangy River that i never really noticed being that close to 23.
> 
> What im wondering is if there is any good fishing in that area? And if its not the olentangy river please correct me, maybe its the waldo levee?
> 
> Im not sure, and also if that is your "spot" just PM me and ill shut up about it lol dont want to broadcast any shore fishermans' spot.


Yes, the water you can see as you exit Waldo is the Olentangy river and that is my spot so stay out. hee hee, just kidding.  It often produces crappie and white bass in the spring. Late April is the best time for those. In the summer it is good for channel catfish. There is a small lowhead dam there. I've never caught anything right in that lowhead though.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

how do u access it? is there a road that runs back by it off of 23?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

DelawareAngler said:


> how do u access it? is there a road that runs back by it off of 23?


Pull up Waldo on Google Maps. If you take the exit off 23 then turn rt and take that first road to your right(Waldo Fulton Rd). Go east on Waldo Fulton Rd to Hoke Rd. Turn right and head south. It dead ends into Prospect Mount Vernon Rd. Turn right and follow that all the way down to the river. You'll find the spillway.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

that spillway sucks, i was thinkin there was something a bit north of that


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

DelawareAngler said:


> that spillway sucks(



That must be a Delawarain translation for "Thank you for taking time to answer my question, Crittergitter."

It also seems to be a very blanket statement from a self-proclaimed "new to fishing" guy.
Quite possibly it isn't the spillway that sucks.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

actually that spillway does suck with the water low, im new to fishing but not to delaware lake


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

hahahahaha....if u are new to fishin how do u know that spillway sucks???? oh and by the way, I thought you caught a "Tiger muskie"? i'm glad to see that mushi straightened u up on that one


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Uuuumm.........yes..........amazingly.........the Olentangy river is still the Olentangy river above the lowhead dam there at Waldo. It can be accessed by following the directions I previously posted and walking........"upstream". 

Good luck!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

DelawareAngler said:


> actually that spillway does suck with the water low, im new to fishing but not to delaware lake


I've never been to said spillway. But I'd be up for a spillway challenge if you like.
I propose we both go to said spillway and park our vehicles. Meet back at said vehicles in 2 hours.
We'll go $1 per inch of fish caught, head to head.

Either the spillway indeed sucks, or I can take a check.


The bigger point is this: You ask for info on a specific section of river. Critter gives you the info and what you can expect to catch.
You then ask for directions. Critter gives you very specific directions.

Your reply? Thank you? Nope. That spot sucks.

Color me confused.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

I_Shock_Em said:


> hahahahaha....if u are new to fishin how do u know that spillway sucks???? oh and by the way, I thought you caught a "Tiger muskie"? i'm glad to see that mushi straightened u up on that one


Hey that was classified by six people on this website as being a tiger muskie so dont hate


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

So when do we meet up there?
And in regards to who to make the check out to, my best friends call me "cash".


----------



## W A L L E Y E 1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Actually the spot he is reffering to is accessed by exiting on 98 in Waldo, turning right on Waldo Fulton, and then turn right again as soon as you turn on Waldo Fulton road. You will see a small parking lot and you have to walk about 1/4 mile back to the river bend you see off 23. Very productive for white bass in late april early may. You will see me at this spot everyday. There is a big log across the river that holds a very deep hole. Jigs work great with a bobber here.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

lol andy you remind me of someone and sound and seem familiar.... i wonder if i know you 

but then again half the fisherman i know talk like you lol


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you Walleye im glad someone understood me  exactly what i was wanting.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

DelawareAngler said:


> Thank you Walleye im glad someone understood me  exactly what i was wanting.


How is that different than what Critter said in post number 2?
I guess it takes a "fish this log in this hole with this" to get a "Thank you".

Put me on the list of people unwilling to help you in the future...at the top if you'd like.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

andyman said:


> How is that different than what Critter said in post number 2?
> I guess it takes a "fish this log in this hole with this" to get a "Thank you".
> 
> Put me on the list of people unwilling to help you in the future...at the top if you'd like.


geez im sorry if i offended u andy but just so u know most of my thank you's go in private messages.

How it was different than what critter said was that the spot i was talking about is a mile or so north of that spot. I always thank people for their time responding, but for some reason you seem to have a chip on your shoulder. I dont like to make personal attacks on a forum so i feel bad for you. But either way good luck in your fishing and 

realistically i would like to thank Critter & Walleye for their help


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

andyman said:


> How is that different than what Critter said in post number 2?
> I guess it takes a "fish this log in this hole with this" to get a "Thank you".
> 
> Put me on the list of people unwilling to help you in the future...at the top if you'd like.



hahaha.... put me on that list too, probably below andyman though...hahaha


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

No personal attacks. Just some obvious observations.

It never ceases to amaze me that people are obviously competer savvy enough to find and post on this webiste, but seem to not have a clue on how to look at something like Google Maps to find their own way to a spot they can see from the road.

And if you wanted to thank Critter, you certainly had ample opportunity. You thanked Walleye publically, and sent a PM to Critter? Is that what you want us to believe?

Pretty transparant attempt to pooch a spot off of someone who worked to find it. And congrats, you got exactly what you were looking for.

And thank you for feeling bad for me. I have a low self image and this kind of support helps tremendously.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

andyman said:


> No personal attacks. Just some obvious observations.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me that people are obviously competer savvy enough to find and post on this webiste, but seem to not have a clue on how to look at something like Google Maps to find their own way to a spot they can see from the road.
> 
> ...



I didnt ask for an exact "hole" i was asking for an access point off of the 23/waldo exit a lot of times i go with an older guy that isnt up for a mile walk up and down steep hills. 

Ive never used google maps, i usually have just stumbled upon places. And yes i did send a PM to critter.

And im glad i can help you raise your self image


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

DelawareAngler said:


> geez im sorry if i offended u andy but just so u know most of my thank you's go in private messages.
> 
> How it was different than what critter said was that the spot i was talking about is a mile or so north of that spot. I always thank people for their time responding, but for some reason you seem to have a chip on your shoulder. I dont like to make personal attacks on a forum so i feel bad for you. But either way good luck in your fishing and
> 
> realistically i would like to thank Critter & Walleye for their help


Your welcome Delaware Angler. As for Andyman, he is good people, the salt of the earth kind of guy. If you fell in the river in cold temps he would give you his jacket so you could keep from freezing. He would even take you fishing and teach you some things, and really help you out. His sarcasm is refreshingly amusing and entertaining. In all actuality he was just trying to offer a little advice about being polite, and you kind of took offense. It's a shame. Your learning curve as someone "new to fishing" will likely remain a long one.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

this reminds me of the days when you guys used to get into it with bennylovessaugeyes. those were some funny threads. glad to see things are getting stirred up again its been a long winter. crittergetter did you get you a musky out of alum yet this year?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

http://maps.google.com/
Move and zoom. Those are the entire instructions.










And appreciate the props, Critter. But make no mistake, I'd laugh at your silly arse for falling in before any of that other stuff happened.

And no Bennysaugeye stuff for me today, thank you.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

well thank you andyman i guess you are a kind person. and id expect you to laugh first.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow? I think that is the word I am looking for. I have helped several people on this website that are begginers and I am proud of what I have done for them. It gives me a good feeling when I think about it. 99% of the people in here are great. But every now and then I read a thread like this where someone always thinks they are the top dog and it makes me laugh. Honestly from experience I can tell you the guy that throws the pole with the cocky attitude usualy doesn't do as good as the guy who is willing to learn and doesn't know everything. Just my opinion. 

And as a personal note Andy I bet you were the kid that touched the hot stove twice.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

imalt said:


> this reminds me of the days when you guys used to get into it with bennylovessaugeyes. those were some funny threads. glad to see things are getting stirred up again its been a long winter. crittergetter did you get you a musky out of alum yet this year?


Imalt my season totals closely mirror your list.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

hey critter its been so long since i caught a fish i dont know what i would do. at this point i would be happy to foul hook a minnow


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Comical to say the least. Sometimes this site is about fishing and sometimes it's only about [email protected]&ing. You'll figure out who is about fishing and those will be the ones to help you become a better fisherman. Everybody thinks they are the best. Some of us just like to catch fish. Funny to me that I've never been extended an invitation by anyone in this Central Ohio thread. Must be a Columbus/city thing? Bennylovessaugeyes, LOL those were some funny threads, no doubt. Great fishing is ahead of us all. Let's all go have some fun!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Oh snap! This thread delivers. If anyone knows, are there any spots in Central Ohio that still have tiger muskie? I reallllllly want to catch one. k thnx.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Dang...  Anybody got a picture of a hog they've recently caught to change the mood? I'm fresh out. Haven't hit 'em hard yet. Still probably won't score a trophy, though. Just a lifelong novice who doesn't know when to say when.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

guy posted a picture of a hawg on the southwest forum only problem was it was a hawg big head carp that one didnt lighten the mood.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Slabs! said:


> Comical to say the least. Sometimes this site is about fishing and sometimes it's only about [email protected]&ing. You'll figure out who is about fishing and those will be the ones to help you become a better fisherman. Everybody thinks they are the best. Some of us just like to catch fish. Funny to me that I've never been extended an invitation by anyone in this Central Ohio thread. Must be a Columbus/city thing? Bennylovessaugeyes, LOL those were some funny threads, no doubt. Great fishing is ahead of us all. Let's all go have some fun!


This is your official invite, Benny and I are going to hit the Scioto Saturday and catch our limit of smallies and eat them all if you want to go. I'm serious about the invite though(minus Benny).


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Are there Pike in Columbus/Central Ohio? Yeah, I would like to see that. Wouldn't mind catching some either.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Wow? I think that is the word I am looking for. I have helped several people on this website that are begginers and I am proud of what I have done for them. It gives me a good feeling when I think about it. 99% of the people in here are great. But every now and then I read a thread like this where someone always thinks they are the top dog and it makes me laugh. Honestly from experience I can tell you the guy that throws the pole with the cocky attitude usualy doesn't do as good as the guy who is willing to learn and doesn't know everything. Just my opinion.
> 
> And as a personal note Andy I bet you were the kid that touched the hot stove twice.



I know how it reads to you.
Believe me when I say this, I've also helped a shatpile of guys from here. And I've certainly been the guy receiving the help many, many times.
And all of those times the giver and recipient were GRACIOUS. Never an attitude of expectation or entitlement, but always one of appeciation.

It just chaps my butt when I see guys who are more interested in getting "spots" handed to them as opposed to wanting to learn HOW to catch fish.

The attitude of becoming a better fisherman, and then taking that knowledge and applying it while you explore new waters is a bit of a lost concept.

I would never in my wildest dreams be so presumptious to ask a stranger for their fishing spot. But I've met alot of strangers, fished with them, became friends, and they've OFFERED spots. Big difference.

So yeah, when I see a dude fishing for spots, and then receive the information he was looking for, and subsequently be thankless for it, I'll probably be a douche about it.
Or at least that's how I read it.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

And Slabs or anyone else, if you want to chase smallmouth this weekend, and you're OK fishing from a kayak, then feel free to PM me.
We pretty much float somewhere every weekend and we all have plenty of extra kayaks.
About the only thing we're not into is stringers.
Strippers, debauchery....all good. Stringers bad.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

imalt said:


> guy posted a picture of a hawg on the southwest forum only problem was it was a hawg big head carp that one didnt lighten the mood.


I'll look for that photo. I know that particular fish draws the ire of many a sport fisherman. Apparently, they are good eatin' though. Maybe if someone were savvy enough, he or she could convince folks it's what's for dinner and bingo, bango, problem solved. I'm willing to try one out... I think.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

andyman said:


> And Slabs or anyone else, if you want to chase smallmouth this weekend, and you're OK fishing from a kayak, then feel free to PM me.
> We pretty much float somewhere every weekend and we all have plenty of extra kayaks.
> About the only thing we're not into is stringers.
> Strippers, debauchery....all good. Stringers bad.


Just so I understand this;
Strippers=good
Stringers=bad

Would love to do a float but I only have time in the afternoon, going to take the crawdad out on my private stretch of the scioto(if its not too high) or a small quary(might have room).


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

HVAC guy from Hilliard...I used to work for Brunner. Small world.
I also have a floattube that I used to take to Ohio Power every weekend in March and April. Kids now, so not so much on the driving and the long days. Plus once I got a yak I kind of "deflated" the tuber. And we used to freeze our nads off in March in the tubes, neoprenes included.
Good piggies though.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I miss benny....

I hate to say it but Andy did hand me my butt SM fishing last year, on his home river. I have also met many guys on this site, good and bad, and have taken many on SM trips. 

I like strippers as well, stringers,no.

Going friday, WITHOUT andy.

Mike


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Here's some float tube pics to break it up:


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> I miss benny....
> 
> 
> Going friday, WITHOUT andy.
> ...


Such a hater!


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Andy, appreciate the offer. Would love to join ya, but I'm not a big fan of being in the water or small boats for that matter. I'm not much of a stringer man myself, except for the occasional crappie slabs that I give to my dad or the Lake Erie trips as I DO NOT eat fish. I NEVER keep bass, especially smallies. Maybe next time? I'm off til 4/20. Guess what I'll be doing? 




andyman said:


> And Slabs or anyone else, if you want to chase smallmouth this weekend, and you're OK fishing from a kayak, then feel free to PM me.
> We pretty much float somewhere every weekend and we all have plenty of extra kayaks.
> About the only thing we're not into is stringers.
> Strippers, debauchery....all good. Stringers bad.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

I never asked for someones secret spot just merely if there is a place to park near the river in which i mentioned. 

Im thinking a fishoff to settle this may be neccessary.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, the yak thing isn't for everyone. If you're a canoe guy, we have plenty of those too. 
Either way. We just kind of like to get away from the bridges/roads/crowds and catch a couple fish, knock back a few Frescas, and rib each other a whole bunch. Good group of good dudes.

Stuckie, you're going a day or two early, bro. Save the hallpass for this weekend and we'll catch the stream on the rise up in my direction. That's a big fish recipe. Remember last year when you smoked us on that subwalk? Same kind of day should be Saturday or Sunday...and we caught some pigs that day.
Tomorrow's going to be a day of dinks and storm dodging.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

DelawareAngler said:


> I never asked for someones secret spot just merely if there is a place to park near the river in which i mentioned.
> 
> Im thinking a fishoff to settle this may be neccessary.



I may have very well misunderstood your intentions. In all honesty, I apologize and my bad if I did. It just read kind of funky...but sure as shat I know my stuff doesn't read as I intended it very often either.

You should come on and float with us this weekend. Bring subwalks.

Maybe Saturday? Not sure yet.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

can a jonboat get where ur going?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Negatory, ghost rider.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You know what andy, I forgot about the subwalks!!! I'm off to tie one on tonight. Hall passes are not transferable, you should know that!

I can't go sat or sunday(easter) but monday afternoon is a big yes!!! If I can't get one the crew to go, I might just hit my sisters pond in gahanna(6 acres) with the yak. Monday would be a good day for your home waters.

Went to Sabo's today, they only have one tarpon 100, and its not for sale ,demo. He has a waiting list, next shipment maybe in 2 weeks, almost all spoken for.

I'm ready for the subwalk killing trip, talking to DD about it this week, with this weather coming mid-week and possible next weekend killer.

Gotta get my raingear ready for tomorrow.
Mike


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

If you can't find a partner, you should go where I was last Thursday. Go to the the takeout and wade upstream, towing the Tarpon. Wade a couple miles and float back. You could probably be paddling upstream 90% of the time if you wanted...plenty of 5-7 foot pools that would be easy paddling.
That would be subwalk country for sure.
Man, now I want to go.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Let me know if you catch sick monday afternoon.

Talked to critter tonight for a few until the wife got mad I wouldn't answer her call waiting attempts, 3 times, told him to come to the dark side and leave those toothy guys alone.

Mike


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Slabs! said:


> I'm off til 4/20. Guess what I'll be doing?


What you will be doing on 4/20?! Turkey hunting?!


----------

